# The best way to exchange USD to AUD?



## jabol (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am moving to Sydney very soon. What is the best way (best exchange rate) to exchange USD into AUD? Your opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Check out one of the specialist forex websites: http://www.OzForex.com http://www.Xe.com or http://www.Moneycorp.com spring to mind.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Also check out HIFX (see the ad on the right of the screen). I've found they give very good exchange rates.


----------



## jabol (May 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

